# derotational skin plasty with arthroplasty



## codedog (Apr 5, 2011)

Patient had a derotational skin plasty with an arthroplasty of right fifth toe. cpt code -.I am coding  cpt code 28285 but not sure about skin plasty code .  Is it included with repair ?Thanks


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello, 
Yes, I would only bill 28285


----------

